# Assembler Tutorial gesucht



## Maxsoft (21. Juni 2007)

Also ich suche ein gutes Assembler (Netwide Assembler) Tutorial. Ich habe hier nämlich einmal einen Quellcode gesehen, wie man ein kleines Betriebssystem programmiert. (In ASSEMBLER.) Deshalb möchte ich jetzt einmal Assembler lernen und in ein zwei Jahren (oder auch länger), wenn ich dann gut genug in Assembler bin, ein kleines Betriebssystem selbst schreiben. Kennt jemand gute Tutorials?


----------



## T0ast3r (22. Juni 2007)

Trifft sich gut, schau mal bei www.osdever.net.tc vorbei, dort habe ich ein Buch über die Betriebssystem Programmierung und ein weiteres Buch über Assembler (speziell für OS development) veröffentlicht.

Zudem findest du dort die größte (denglische) Sammlung an Tutorials, Dokumenten, downloads, offiziellen Spezifikationen, und vielem mehr.

Lg,

Toaster


----------

